# Wife Went Full Brazilian!!!



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

So for years my wife always had a well kept narrow (sometimes thick) landing strip that started just above her clit and worked its way up. She was completely shaved everywhere else and like I said she maintained that look for years. It was totally sexy and always made performing oral on her very enjoyable. 

I noticed yesterday after she was getting out of the shower that it was totally gone! I asked why she decided to shave it all and she told me she just was tired of "hair" down there. She could tell I was disappointed with her decision because she knew I liked it A LOT but at the same time it is her body and she can do what she wants with it.

Believe me I am by far not upset over this but it had me thinking about why women do the full brazilian these days. Now I am of the millennial generation and I understand that most if not all women within my age group will go full brazilian and most guys my age seem to like it. 

Perhaps I am wired differently? I always loved seeing a little fur down there. To me it made a woman....A WOMAN!

So am I alone in this or do most guys think like me? I posted in the Ladies Lounge because I want to get a woman's perspective as well.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe I'm old fashion but I've expect my wife to mention it to me or the very least show me what was done and not find out by mistake. Could be a friend that talk about it and she decided to try it or my fear that it was for someone else eyes to enjoy.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

jsmart said:


> Maybe I'm old fashion but I've expect my wife to mention it to me or the very least show me what was done and not find out by mistake. Could be a friend that talk about it and she decided to try it or my fear that it was for someone else eyes to enjoy.


Definitely NOT for someone else's eyes!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know what most guys like in terms of pubic grooming.

Maybe your wife just wanted to switch it up? Maybe she got tired of the landing strip and was trying for some other pattern but screwed it up and ended up shaving the whole thing off?

When my youngest was reaching puberty I kept visible pubic hair and shaved everywhere else specifically so that my daughter wouldn't view her developing body as something she had to alter. But then she got older and it wasn't an issue so I started shaving everything. But then it became a serious PIA to shave EVERYTHING so I went back to keeping the visible hair trimmed and shaving everywhere else. But sometimes I do shave all of it. Just like to switch it up.

Don't take it so personally. I bet the less you complain the sooner she comes to realize what a PIA maintaining a full Brazilian is. Although I think waxing is entirely different from shaving.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

jsmart said:


> Maybe I'm old fashion but I've expect my wife to mention it to me or the very least show me what was done and not find out by mistake. Could be a friend that talk about it and she decided to try it or my fear that it was for someone else eyes to enjoy.



OMG!!!!! My wife changed her pubic hair she MUST be having an affair!!!!

OMG she didn't consult me first about changing her pubic hair I've been disrespected!!!

Good lord give it a rest!


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> OMG!!!!! My wife changed her pubic hair she MUST be having an affair!!!!
> 
> OMG she didn't consult me first about changing her pubic hair I've been disrespected!!!
> 
> Good lord give it a rest!


HAHAHA Anon! My thoughts exactly! :grin2:

Funny because I was not making this thread a controversy...just wanted to get a sense on what is in with regards to grooming down there.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I had to look up what Brazilian referred to, so I googled the term. Ok, I don't think I'm old enough to look at those pics. 

Then I open my Amazon local and see a 50% discount on Brazilians. Ok, so maybe the OPs wife found a similar discount in her area.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Nothing was amputated, she can always grow it back if you are still hung up on it in 6 months.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Maybe your wife just wanted to switch it up? Maybe she got tired of the landing strip and was trying for some other pattern but screwed it up and ended up shaving the whole thing off?


^---^ This.

She's either experimenting with the look :smile2:

or 

She messed up and that's the look she ended up with.:frown2:


My H is like you @Eastcoasting. He likes the V on the top. Unfortunately, I've ended up 'bald' down there more than once when my wax lady forgets to leave some on the top. Usually, we both realize she screwed up as soon as the wax gets slathered. There's no fixing the mistake after that.

The good news is that hair grows back fast. If you don't like the current look, tell her. My H usually says "I prefer the other look" and I know what he means.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Maybe your wife just wanted to switch it up? Maybe she got tired of the landing strip and was trying for some other pattern but screwed it up and ended up shaving the whole thing off?
> 
> I bet the less you complain the sooner she comes to realize what a PIA maintaining a full Brazilian is. Although I think waxing is entirely different from shaving.


:iagree:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Eastcoasting said:


> So for years my wife always had a well kept narrow (sometimes thick) landing strip that started just above her clit and worked its way up. She was completely shaved everywhere else and like I said she maintained that look for years. It was totally sexy and always made performing oral on her very enjoyable.
> 
> I noticed yesterday after she was getting out of the shower that it was totally gone! I asked why she decided to shave it all and she told me she just was tired of "hair" down there. She could tell I was disappointed with her decision because she knew I liked it A LOT but at the same time it is her body and she can do what she wants with it.
> 
> ...


*So I thought there might possibly be a problem here! 

Please consider what she has done as a sheer gift because IMHO, there is absolutely nothing more beautiful than an attractive, intelligent, uninhibited, sexy, woman without any pubic hair to contend with in the lovemaking arena! Please consider yourself an extremely lucky man!

In reality, pubic hair does not make nor break the "shaver," and shaving or shaping it should always be there for them as an option for change! 

But my personal preference of choice in my women is prohibitively sans the pubic hair! Simply intoxicating!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm a bushman!

It wouldn't slow me down for an instant if she changed it up though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I was used to no hair or very little with first marriage. XH went bare everywhere except facial too. 

Mr. B on the other hand has and 
Likes hair everywhere except on his face. I used to find it amusing that he would comment when the triangle was sometimes gone. First husband didn't even notice when or if it was gone at times or not. 

Bibi


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Eastcoasting said:


> So am I alone in this or do most guys think like me? I posted in the Ladies Lounge because I want to get a woman's perspective as well.


She's cheating on you, it was for another guy.

Nah, I'm just kidding.

No seriously, she's probably cheating. 

Shave your junk and she what she says... 

I heard a rumor that makes "it" look bigger. :wink2:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Eastcoasting said:


> So for years my wife always had a well kept narrow (sometimes thick) landing strip that started just above her clit and worked its way up. She was completely shaved everywhere else and like I said she maintained that look for years. It was totally sexy and always made performing oral on her very enjoyable.
> 
> I noticed yesterday after she was getting out of the shower that it was totally gone! I asked why she decided to shave it all and she told me she just was tired of "hair" down there. She could tell I was disappointed with her decision because she knew I liked it A LOT but at the same time it is her body and she can do what she wants with it.
> 
> ...


This is an outrage!!!! Do the 180 and file immediately after full exposure!!!!!!

Of course you could just get even and shave your eyebrows. :grin2:


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> This is an outrage!!!! Do the 180 and file immediately after full exposure!!!!!!
> 
> Of course you could just get even and shave your eyebrows. :grin2:


OH goody, now your wifey can have fun with her eyebrow liner. 

So honey bunny/ babe/ stud muffin/Cosa Linda/ papi chulo, how do you want your new eyebrows thick or thin? >

Bibi


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

One eyebrow no space. It looks manlier that way I think.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> One eyebrow no space. It looks manlier that way I think.


No problemo, let me get the garden tweezers and pluck those suckers right out! 

Oh boy sweet cheeks, when I'm done with you, you're gonna look Smoking...somebody stop me! :grin2:

Bibi


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

boltam said:


> She knew you liked the landing strip look and yet she went and shaved it without even talking to you about it first?
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Sorry


Not a good sign for what exactly? That she is a woman that can make her own mind up about her own pubic hair? Honestly this place is just getting more and more misogynistic as the days go by.

*AP *I have gone from waxing to now laser for all hair removal, is so much easier and longer lasting.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Holland said:


> Not a good sign for what exactly? That she is a woman that can make her own mind up about her own pubic hair? Honestly this place is just getting more and more misogynistic as the days go by.
> 
> *AP *I have gone from waxing to now laser for all hair removal, is so much easier and longer lasting.


I could not agree more Holland. I am fairly new here but everything problem thread that I read someone always thinks cheating is involved. Good grief!

*OP:* This morning my spouse ate cheerios instead of raisin brand. I wonder why?

*Boltam:* They are cheating on you. I know this because a bowl of cheerios always leads to infidelity.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Holland said:


> *AP *I have gone from waxing to now laser for all hair removal, is so much easier and longer lasting.


How long between treatments?

Does it start thinning out after a few treatments or does it come out with a vengeance?

Bibi


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
maybe she thought he would like this better. Or maybe she just wanted to try something different. 

I really don't see it as a big deal at all. I'd say something positive about any change. 




boltam said:


> She knew you liked the landing strip look and yet she went and shaved it without even talking to you about it first?
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Sorry


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I like it when there is less down there, less friction and less to contend with when snorkeling :grin2: My wife finds it more enjoyable as well, just a PITA to maintain so she only does it periodically.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Bibi1031 said:


> How long between treatments?
> 
> Does it start thinning out after a few treatments or does it come out with a vengeance?
> 
> Bibi


I've done the laser too. It is usually 6 weeks between treatments. And yes, I noticed the change immediately after the first treatment of how little the hair grows back. It took 6 sessions and they threw in a freebie for anytime over the next year for a touch up. Not cheap, but I wish I'd done it years ago! It saves so much time and effort.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

boltam said:


> She knew you liked the landing strip look and yet she went and shaved it without even talking to you about it first?
> 
> Not a good sign.
> 
> Sorry


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

I prefer a landing strip, but then again I also like variety. Just let it run its course. Everything will be ok. *My breath is my anchor*


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

SARAHMCD said:


> I've done the laser too. It is usually 6 weeks between treatments. And yes, I noticed the change immediately after the first treatment of how little the hair grows back. It took 6 sessions and they threw in a freebie for anytime over the next year for a touch up. Not cheap, but I wish I'd done it years ago! It saves so much time and effort.


I'm imagining a technician controlling a mini Death Star. Sorry, my son has really been into Star Wars lately. 

Pew! Pew!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> OMG!!!!! My wife changed her pubic hair she MUST be having an affair!!!!
> 
> OMG she didn't consult me first about changing her pubic hair I've been disrespected!!!
> 
> Good lord give it a rest!


You're all a bunch of slvts!!!! 



wink2


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I like it when there is less down there, less friction and less to contend with when snorkeling :grin2: My wife finds it more enjoyable as well, just a PITA to maintain so she only does it periodically.


Agreed. I much prefer going down on a woman who has been waxed.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Waxing and lasering are great when done well. Stubble is not. Hair is better than stubble.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

She was probably hoping the surprise would get positive attention from you. Instead you were crestfallen. That's a libido killer. I imagine she was just trying to mix things up and make it hot - give it a try. 

Would you expect your wife to consult before changing a hairstyle or hair color? Probably not. This shouldn't be any different. We like to change our look from time to time. Sometimes we like it and keep doing things that way, other times it's "eh" and we don't do it again.

Your reaction won't exactly encourage experimentation. Shame.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SARAHMCD said:


> I've done the laser too. It is usually 6 weeks between treatments. And yes, I noticed the change immediately after the first treatment of how little the hair grows back. It took 6 sessions and they threw in a freebie for anytime over the next year for a touch up. Not cheap, but I wish I'd done it years ago! It saves so much time and effort.


I agree any amount of money is worth getting rid of "unwanteds".:grin2:

Bibi


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Bibi1031 said:


> How long between treatments?
> 
> Does it start thinning out after a few treatments or does it come out with a vengeance?
> 
> Bibi


I bought a 10 pack for underarms, brazillian and legs. Underarm and leg hairs have pretty much stopped growing at all after 4 sessions, brazillian has thinned out a lot but still needs doing about every 2 months.
It is painful but worth it.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Holland said:


> I bought a 10 pack for underarms, brazillian and legs. Underarm and leg hairs have pretty much stopped algrowing at all after 4 sessions, brazillian has thinned out a lot but still needs doing about every 2 months.
> It is painful but worth it.


Thanks! Underarm and legs are pretty much gone on their own. The bush hasn't...ugh!

Bibi


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Eastcoasting said:


> I could not agree more Holland. I am fairly new here but everything problem thread that I read someone always thinks cheating is involved. Good grief!
> 
> *OP:* This morning my spouse ate cheerios instead of raisin brand. I wonder why?
> 
> *Boltam:* They are cheating on you. I know this because a bowl of cheerios always leads to infidelity.


It seems to be getting worse. 

Someone, especially a newbie, asks a simple question and within a couple of posts a responder or two take one little bit of information and blow it up to "must be having an affair" then up pops the full surveillance chorus telling them to get a PI, Voice Activated Recorded and install a full NSA standard software on every piece of electronics.

This is supposed to be a support forum but it's rapidly changing into conspiracy_theorists.com. A few posters seem to think that since it has happened to them once then it must happen to every body else.

To answer your actual question though. I personally prefer fully shaved, and I've done that myself, my wife prefers some hair left to prevent itching after a day or so. If you don't like what she's done then it will grow back, it's not a tattoo.  

But at the end of the day it really is hers to have how she feels comfortable.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

A blonde is watching the news with her husband when the newscaster says “Two Brazilian men die in a skydiving accident.”

The blonde starts crying to her husband, sobbing “That’s horrible!!! So many men dying that way!”

Confused, he says, “Yes dear, it is sad, but they were skydiving, and there is always that risk involved.”

After a few minutes, the blonde, still sobbing, says, “How many is a Brazilian?

:grin2:>


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

NoIinThreesome said:


> A blonde is watching the news with her husband when the newscaster says “Two Brazilian men die in a skydiving accident.”
> 
> The blonde starts crying to her husband, sobbing “That’s horrible!!! So many men dying that way!”
> 
> ...





Even jokes around here need to be politically correct. Blonde roots is much better. :wink2:

Bibi


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

To the OP - how old is your wife? When I started going gray down there it bothered me. I started shaving more and more of the hair off. Tried using hair dye specifically for pubic hair, but that got old quickly. Now I get it all waxed off and am much happier. Someday I'll age gracefully and accept the silver tinsel, but not yet!


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

blahfridge said:


> To the OP - how old is your wife?



The wife is 33


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Some helpful...some not so much.

I think some of you missed what I said in the beginning. I am NOT upset/angry over her shaving. I could care less. I was just trying to get a pulse on why women like to go full smooth down there. 

I agree with her wanting to change it up a bit. 

I will say that last night I did go down on her for the first time post waxing. It was a little different but that didn't stop me from enjoying myself. I just miss burying my nose in her strip :grin2:


----------



## BrokenLady (Jan 19, 2015)

I had this conversation with friends a while ago & from the men's comments I expected more from this discussion. The men were English, Irish, Canadian & American. All except 2 had young daughters. Only 1 said they particularly liked it! All the women said it was a hassle. There was a lot of discussion about it being a 'prepubescent look'. All the men said they preferred a bit of fluff, or full on bushy.

Interesting.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone who looks at a 30 or 40 something hairless vagina and thinks prepubescent has issues.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

I much prefer a landing strip to bald. Even a bush over bald. But a nicely manicured landing strip - I prefer a bit wider to a thin wisp - is just hella sexy.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

But to clarify - I like it all. I'm an equal opportunity vaginist.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Not a fan of the bald. I love the flavor saver.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Anyone who looks at a 30 or 40 something hairless vagina and thinks prepubescent has issues.


Really? What gives it away? The c section scar from above? The episiotomy scars from below? Or perhaps it is the 30-40 something vagina that is winking at you because it knows what it wants?


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Healer said:


> I much prefer a landing strip to bald. Even a bush over bald. But a nicely manicured landing strip - I prefer a bit wider to a thin wisp - is just hella sexy.


Healer - You and I are 100% on the same page! Wish I could like your comment 10x ?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Really? What gives it away? The c section scar from above? The episiotomy scars from below? Or perhaps it is the 30-40 something vagina that is winking at you because it knows what it wants?



Maybe the stainless stud....


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

I love all kinds of hair styles down there. Change it up, make it sexy and fun. However bald is not one I care for even a little. Gotta have some hair there.


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

My wife just recently started growing out her fur down there and I can't stand it. Love the smooth version. I keep no fur on me at all and now to me it's weird that she's growing it out. I asked her way, she just is sick of shaving. 

I've noticed more women that have kids don't like the bald look. Even more so women who have had girls.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wouldn't mind at all if my wife started doing that. She does absolutely nothing sexy at all and anything like that that has even the least sexual connotation at all would be an improvment.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

tornado said:


> I love all kinds of hair styles down there. Change it up, make it sexy and fun. However bald is not one I care for even a little. Gotta have some hair there.


Agreed!


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

No hair below the Eyebrows for me!


----------

